# Canon Europe Acquires Lifecake to Accelerate Growth in Digital Consumer Services



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 23, 2015)

```
<b>LONDON, 23 APRIL 2015</b> – Canon Europe today announces that it is acquiring London-based digital start-up Lifecake, marking a major step in the development of Canon’s digital consumer services business. This brings Canon closer to its ambition to play a part in every image taken no matter what device is being used, and enables the business to establish a presence within London’s ‘Tech City’</p>
<p>Lifecake is the company behind the Lifecake photo-sharing app for families, which allows parents to store, organise, share and relive key moments of their children’s lives.  With Lifecake, parents can create photo and video timelines that the whole family can experience on smartphones, tablets, computers and in printed photobooks.</p>
<p>Alberto Spinelli, Director of Digital Services at Canon Europe, says: “Today, we are all taking more photos on more devices than ever before but often become overwhelmed and even disconnected from them. We would all like to be able to quickly find our photo as we remember a moment – at the swipe of a finger – and relive it on any screen, or print it to hold. At Canon, we are building digital services to help people do just that with tailored experiences.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Lifecake is an extremely exciting addition to the Canon Group providing a digital service that makes it easy for families to take control of their ever-increasing number of photos. This acquisition fits perfectly with our vision to give everyone taking photos the tools to bring their stories and experiences to life – and engage with them whenever and wherever they choose.”</p>
<p>CEO and co-founder of Lifecake, Nicholas Babaian comments: “With the reach and technology of Canon, we’ll strap booster rockets onto our service. At the same time, our team will accelerate the growth of Canon’s digital services ecosystem. But we’re most delighted that our existing and potential customers will know their precious memories are safe with one of the most trusted brands in photography – a company that’s helped families capture and relive moments for nearly 80 years and will continue to do so for generations to come.”</p>
<p>Lifecake is currently available in English language worldwide.  Today sees the launch of additional language versions in French, German, Spanish and Italian.</p>
<p>About Lifecake</p>
<p>Lifecake was born when one of the founders travelled 6,000 miles to be at the birth of his nephew. The experience was amazing, but upon returning home, the distance felt enormous. He wanted to feel more connected and soon found others who felt the same.</p>
<p>The start-up team of parents, aunts and uncles worked together previously at some of the biggest names on the Internet – including Skype, Yahoo!, Microsoft and Qualcomm – and are based in London, England.</p>
<p>For a Lifecake demo video, and other company  information, visit <a href="http://www.lifecake.com/" target="_blank">www.lifecake.com</a>.</p>
<p>To download the app visit the <a href="https://itunes.apple.com/app/lifecake-baby-photo-journal/id488685481?mt=8" target="_blank">App Store</a> or <a href="https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lifecake.android" target="_blank">Google Play</a>.</p>
<p>— ENDS —</p>
<p>Media enquiries, please contact:</p>
<p><b>On behalf of Canon Europe and Lifecake:

</b>Fiona Rush

Nelson Bostock Unlimited</p>
<p>t:  +44 (0)20 7792 7403</p>
<p>e: <a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_blank">[email protected]</a></p>
<p><b>About Canon Europe</b></p>
<p>Canon Europe is the regional sales and marketing operation for Canon Inc., represented in 116 countries and employing 17,000 people across Europe, the Middle East and Africa (EMEA).

Founded in 1937 with the specific goal of making the best quality camera available to customers, Canon’s tireless passion for the Power of Image has since extended its technology into many other markets and has established it as a world leader in both consumer and business imaging solutions.  Its solutions comprise products, ranging from digital compact and SLR cameras, through broadcast lenses and portable X-ray machines, to multi-function and production printers, all supported by a range of value added services.

Canon invests heavily in R&D to deliver the richest and most innovative products and services to satisfy customers’ creative needs. From amateur photographers to professional print companies, Canon enables each customer to realise their own passion for image.

Canon’s corporate philosophy is Kyosei – ‘living and working together for the common good’. In EMEA, Canon Europe pursues sustainable business growth, focusing on reducing its own environmental impact and supporting customers to reduce theirs using Canon’s products, solutions and services. Canon has achieved global certification to ISO 14001, demonstrating a world-class environmental management standard.</p>
<p>Further information about Canon Europe is available at: <a href="http://www.canon-europe.com/" target="_blank">www.canon-europe.com</a></p>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 23, 2015)

Any information on how much it cost?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Any information on how much it cost?



I didn't see a price, so it might have been a outright purchase. I did see that the web site already calls it "a Canon Company", so it has closed.

https://www.lifecake.com/

Canon has yet to impress me with their internet or software expertise. I'm sure they have lots of experts, but I get the feeling that they are separate little islands drifting around.


----------



## LDS (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks to me like the PhotoCD player of the XXI century... wasted money. The bubble is inflating....


----------

